
Fifteen years imaging the Red Planet - GNU_IS_Linux
https://phys.org/news/2019-01-video-fifteen-years-imaging-red.html
======
timhortonslatte
I'm thinking SpaceX will be the first to send a GPS around Mars, they have
some Satellite building experience with Starlink, and they will be the ones
with a need...about 2025 for Starship.

